# أنباء عن هروب سوزان وجمال مبارك



## Nemo (26 يناير 2011)

قال عمال مصرييين يعملون فى مطار هيثرو بلندن ان هناك طائرة خاصة قادمة من مصر هبطت الي مدينة الضباب و كانت تنقل السيدة سوزان مبارك
هذا و قد اكدت شبكة وفورين بوليسى الخبر
 المصدر : http://100fm6.com/vb/showthread.php?t=246533 -


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2011)

*انا سمعت الكلام ده ,بس ممكن تكون اشاعة ,الاشاعات بتكتر فى الظروف ديه 

ربنا يستر ويحمى البلد 
*


----------



## Nemo (26 يناير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا سمعت الكلام ده ,بس ممكن تكون اشاعة ,الاشاعات بتكتر فى الظروف ديه
> 
> ربنا يستر ويحمى البلد
> *



فعلا وانا كمان شكيت فيه بس بدور فى الاخبار 

لو فى حد متأكد من الخبر بليز يبلغنا 
/SIZE]

وده لينك على Gezia Talk : 

http://aljazeeratalk.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3551617&postcount=1


----------



## Twin (26 يناير 2011)

*لا معتقدش هروبهم .... ميوصلش غبهم لكدة .... هيكملوا ومش هيسقط النظام -بأذن ربنا- لأن البلد لا تحتمل تغير نظام لأن الطامعين أكثرية ولا يوجد فيهم من يهتم بالناس ومصالحهم ... ربنا يستر*

*شكراً يا نيمو*​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا معتقدش هروبهم .... ميوصلش غبهم لكدة .... هيكملوا ومش هيسقط النظام -بأذن ربنا- لأن البلد لا تحتمل تغير نظام لأن الطامعين أكثرية ولا يوجد فيهم من يهتم بالناس ومصالحهم ... ربنا يستر*
> 
> *شكراً يا نيمو*​



*انا معاك ياتوين لو سقط النظام الحالى البدائل مرعبة 

لايوجد فى مصر اى بدائل سياسية من يوم انقلاب 23 يوليو ولا يوجد بدائل سياسية فى مصر
*


----------



## النهيسى (26 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا معتقدش هروبهم .... ميوصلش غبهم لكدة .... هيكملوا ومش هيسقط النظام -بأذن ربنا- لأن البلد لا تحتمل تغير نظام لأن الطامعين أكثرية ولا يوجد فيهم من يهتم بالناس ومصالحهم ... ربنا يستر*
> 
> *شكراً يا نيمو*​


*لا معتقدش هروبهم .... ميوصلش غبهم لكدة .... هيكملوا ومش هيسقط النظام -بأذن ربنا- لأن البلد لا تحتمل تغير نظام لأن الطامعين أكثرية ولا يوجد فيهم من يهتم بالناس ومصالحهم ... ربنا يستر*​*
رأى جميل جدا جدا 

شكراااا*​


----------



## النهيسى (26 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> قال عمال مصرييين يعملون فى مطار هيثرو بلندن ان هناك طائرة خاصة قادمة من مصر هبطت الي مدينة الضباب و كانت تنقل السيدة سوزان مبارك
> هذا و قد اكدت شبكة وفورين بوليسى الخبر
> المصدر : http://100fm6.com/vb/showthread.php?t=246533 -


سمعت من كذا مصدر
لكن غير مؤكد
شكرا للخبر والمجهود​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يناير 2011)

مش معقول


----------



## bilseka (26 يناير 2011)

*يارب ايه العمل ​*


----------



## Nemo (26 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> سمعت من كذا مصدر
> لكن غير مؤكد
> شكرا للخبر والمجهود​




سمعت من اكتر من مصدر ومش عارفة فين الحقيقة


----------



## grges monir (26 يناير 2011)

*اعتقد كلام فى الهوا
النظام فى مصر  يحمية الشرطة والجيش
بالاضافةالمظا هرات فى مصر عبارة عن بالونة
لاترقى ان تكون انقلاب شعبى
*


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

انا كمان سمعت الخبر ده
بس ياريت ميكون صح
عشان ربنا يستر علي الي جاي

http://www.shobiklobik.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=347794​


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 يناير 2011)

انا قعلا قريتة خبر الهروب فى مواقع اجنبية

هحاول اجبلكم

بس على ما اعتقد غير صحيح لان لو عملوا كدة يبقى فعلا بيقلولو ان النظام بينهار​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يناير 2011)

*اعتقد دي كلها اشاعات بتنشرها المشاركين في المظاهرات
لانهم مش اغبيه للدرجه دي عشان يهربوا من مصر في الوقت ده
لانهم لو هربوا يبقي هيكون اخر يوم ليهم في مصر
زي رئيس تونس ماعمل بالظبط 
والطبيعي ان الاشاعات بتكون كتيره جدا في وقت مظاهرات زي كده
وياخبر النهرده بقلوس بكره يبقي ببلاش​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يناير 2011)

*الايطالية:جمال مبارك غادر مصر.. و (سى ان ان) تنفي*

الاربعاء  26 يناير 2011    10:33:58 ص






    ذكرت وكالة الانباء الايطالية على صفحتها باللغة الانجليزية ان جمال مبارك  نجل الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك، غادر الاراضي المصرية ووصل فعلا إلى مطار  هيثرو اللندني في المملكة المتحدة، ترافقه زوجته وابنته 

الوكالة التي نقلت الخبر عن موقع اخبار العرب الالكتروني، (الذي لا يعمل  لسبب مجهول)، لم تؤكده من مصادر اخرى بل ذكرت نقلا عن المصدر الاصلي ان  جمال وصل المطار وبحوزته 97 قطعة من الامتعة وصل على متن طائرة خاصة قادما  من مطار يقع جنوبي القاهرة. 

علما ان الوكالة لم تنشر الخبر على صفحتها العربية على رغم شعبيتها لدى  القراء العرب، والصحافيين على حد سواء، واوردت الخبر ضمن تقرير مفصل عن  الاحداث التي جرت يوم الثلاثاء 25 يناير في القاهرة وباقي المحافظات  المصرية. 

الخبر كما ورد بالانجليزية على وكالة اكي الايطالية :  


  Egypt: President's son and family 'have fled to the UK' 
Gamal Mubarak, Egyptian president Hosni Mubarak's son who is widely  tipped as his successor, has fled to London with his family, Arabic  ***site Akhbar al-Arab said on Tuesday


Cairo, 25 Jan (AKI) - Gamal Mubarak, Egyptian president Hosni Mubarak's  son who is widely tipped as his successor, has fled to London with his  family, Arabic ***site Akhbar al-Arab said on Tuesday The report came as  violent unrest broke out in Cairo and other Egyptian cities and  hundreds of thousands of people reportedly took to the streets in a  Tunisia-inspired day of revolt 


Officials did not immediately confirm the report that Gamal Mubarak has  fled to the British capital with his wife and daughter aboard a private  jet 

The jet with Mubarak, his family and 97 pieces of luggage on board left  for London on Tuesday from an airport in western Cairo, according to the  US-based Akhbar al-Arab 

Weeks of unrest in Tunisia eventually toppled president Zine al-Abidine  Ben Ali earlier this month The anti-government protests in Egypt broke  out after opposition groups waged an internet campaign inspired by the  Tunisian uprising 

An anti-riot police officer was killed in clashes on Tuesday in central  Cairo, Egyptian daily 'al-Wafd' reported Egyptian security forces  reported used tear gas, fire hoses, and clubs to disperse protesters in  Tahrir Square, downtown Cairo 

Over 30,000 anti-government protesters had gathered in Cairo's Maidan  al-Tahrir square to take part in the 'day of anger', the spokesman for  Egypt's '6 April' opposition movement, Mohammed Adel, told Adnkronos  International (AKI) in an interview 

"Police used tear gas and water canon to break up our protest and they  arrested 40 of us, but we don't have official figures on the numbers of  arrests across Egypt," said Adel 
Supporters of the '6 April' movement, the opposition al-Ghad party, the  outlawed Muslim Brotherhood, the al-Wafd party and supporters of former  UN nuclear watchdog chief Mohammed El Baradei took part in the protest

The protesters want Egypt to end its 30-year state of emergency and pass  a law preventing a president from serving more than two terms, and want  the interior minister Habib al-Adly, to resign 

Al-Wafd daily said police arrested 600 people during Tuesday's protests  in Cairo, Alexandria, Port Said, Tantan, al-Mahala, Asiut, al-Bahira and  al-Quium 

Between 200,000 and 300,000 people took part in protests in these cities  on Tuesday, according to the Rasad al-Ikhbari observatory, which is  staffed by journalists and opposition activists 

Police set dogs on protesters in Port Said and charged protesters in  Suez and al-Mahala, an un****d activist from Rasad al-Ikhbari told AKi 

Protests are rare in Egypt, where Mubarak tolerates little dissent 

US secretary of state Hillary Clinton said on Tuesday Washington  believed the Egyptian government was stable and urged restraint on both  sides 


 ياتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى نفت فيه شيكة ( سى ان ان ) الاخبارية العالمية ما تردد بشان مغادرة جمال مبارك لمصر . 

ونقلت نفى الدكتور محمد كمال، أمين التدريب والتثقيف بالحزب "الوطني"  الأنباء التي ترددت أمس عن مغادرة جمال مبارك أمين "السياسات" بالحزب ومعه  حرمه وطفلتهما إلى لندن على متن طائرة خاصة. 

واكد أن أمين "السياسات" لم يغادر مصر، وكان يتابع الأحداث في مصر لحظة  بلحظة، مشددا على أن التظاهر حق مكفول للجميع، لكنه قال إن الخروج عن  الشرعية والتجاوز شيء مرفوض















ا

*ترجمة من الإنجليزية إلى العربية*


'فروا إلى المملكة المتحدة نجل الرئيس والأسرة : مصر
جمال  مبارك ، نجل الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك الذي يتوقع على نطاق واسع خلفا له ،  وهرب إلى لندن مع عائلته ، والعربية موقع الأخبار ص العربية يوم الثلاثاء


القاهرة  ، 25 يناير (كونا) -- جمال مبارك ، نجل الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك الذي  يتوقع على نطاق واسع خلفا له ، وهرب إلى لندن مع عائلته ، والعربية موقع  الأخبار ص العربية قال يوم الثلاثاء ان التقرير جاء الاضطرابات العنيفة  اندلعت في القاهرة والمدن المصرية الأخرى ، ومئات الآلاف من الناس أخذ ورد الى الشوارع في يوم واحد تونس مستوحاة من ثورة


ولم يكشف المسؤولون على الفور تأكيد التقرير أن جمال مبارك قد فر الى العاصمة البريطانية مع زوجته وابنته على متن طائرة خاصة

الطائرة  مع الرئيس مبارك وعائلته و97 قطعة من الأمتعة على متن الطائرة متوجها الى  لندن يوم الثلاثاء من مطار في غرب القاهرة ، وفقا لومقرها الولايات المتحدة  الأخبار ص العربي

أسابيع من  الاضطرابات في تونس أطاحت في نهاية المطاف الرئيس زين العابدين بن علي في  وقت سابق هذا الشهر ان الاحتجاجات المناهضة للحكومة في مصر اندلعت بعد  جماعات المعارضة شنوا حملة الانترنت مستوحاة من الانتفاضة التونسي

ذكرت  صحيفة المصري صحيفة الوفد 'وقتل ضابط شرطة مكافحة الشغب في اشتباكات وقعت  يوم الثلاثاء في وسط القاهرة ، أفادت قوات الأمن المصرية تستخدم الغاز  المسيل للدموع وخراطيم الحريق ، والنوادي لتفريق المتظاهرين في ميدان  التحرير ، وسط القاهرة

أكثر من  30000 تجمعوا محتجون مناهضون للحكومة في ساحة القاهرة آل ميدان التحرير  للمشاركة في 'يوم الغضب' ، والناطق باسم حركة معارضة في مصر '6أبريل' ،  محمد عادل ، وقال ادنكرونوس الدولية (كونا) في مقابلة

"واستخدمت  الشرطة الغاز المسيل للدموع والمياه لتفريق كانون احتجاجنا وانها اعتقلت  40 من منا ، ولكن ليس لدينا ارقام رسمية عن عدد الاعتقالات في مصر" ، وقال  عادل
استغرق أنصار الحركة أبريل '6' ،  وهو حزب المعارضة الغد ، وجماعة الإخوان المحظورة مسلم ، وحزب الوفد وأنصار  الرئيس السابق للامم المتحدة للطاقة الذرية محمد البرادعي في الاحتجاج

المتظاهرون  يريدون مصر لإنهاء هذه الحالة لمدة 30 عاما من الطوارئ وإصدار قانون منع  الرئيس من الخدمة أكثر من ولايتين ، ونريد وزير الداخلية المصري حبيب  العادلي ، على الاستقالة

صحيفة الوفد قالت  صحيفة واعتقلت الشرطة 600 شخصا خلال الاحتجاجات يوم الثلاثاء في القاهرة ،  الاسكندرية ، بورسعيد ، طانطان ، المحلة ، أسيوط ، شركة البحيرة و آل Quium  -

بين 200000 و 300000 استغرق شخص في  احتجاجات في هذه المدن يوم الثلاثاء ، وفقا لمرصد آل Ikhbari Rasad التي  يعمل بها الصحفيون ونشطاء المعارضة

مجموعة  كلاب الشرطة على المتظاهرين في بورسعيد ، واتهم المتظاهرون في السويس و آل  - المحلة ، وهو ناشط من لم يذكر اسمه Ikhbari Rasad القاعدة قال آكي

احتجاجات نادرة في مصر ، حيث مبارك لا يتساهل مع المعارضة

وقالت  وزيرة الخارجية الامريكية هيلاري كلينتون يوم الثلاثاء واشنطن تعتقد ان  الحكومة المصرية كانت مستقرة وحثت على ضبط النفس من كلا الجانبين




​


----------



## noraa (26 يناير 2011)

محدش ينصاق وراء الاشعات


----------



## Nemo (27 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الايطالية:جمال مبارك غادر مصر.. و (سى ان ان) تنفي*
> 
> الاربعاء  26 يناير 2011    10:33:58 ص
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا مايكل ع الخبر
بس برضه لسه مفيش تأكيد شوية يقولوا وصل هيثرو
وشوية المصدر غير معلوم
وياخبر انهارده بفلوس ...........
ميرسى لتعبك يا كوكو


----------



## fredyyy (27 يناير 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *يارب ايه العمل ​*


 

*نصـــــــلي*

تيموثاوس الأولى 2 

1 فَأَطْلُبُ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ أَنْ *تُقَامَ طِلْبَاتٌ وَصَلَوَاتٌ وَابْتِهَالاَتٌ وَتَشَكُّرَاتٌ *لأَجْلِ جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ، 
2 لأَجْلِ *الْمُلُوكِ* وَجَمِيعِ *الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي مَنْصِبٍ،* لِكَيْ نَقْضِيَ حَيَاةً مُطْمَئِنَّةً هَادِئَةً فِي كُلِّ تَقْوَى وَوَقَارٍ، 
3 لأَنَّ هَذَا *حَسَنٌ وَمَقْبُولٌ* لَدَى مُخَلِّصِنَا اللهِ، 


مزمور 46 : 5 

*اللهُ فِي وَسَطِهَا فَلَنْ تَتَزَعْزَعَ. يُعِينُهَا اللهُ عِنْدَ إِقْبَالِ الصُّبْحِ. 
*


----------



## Nemo (27 يناير 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *نصـــــــلي*
> 
> تيموثاوس الأولى 2
> 
> ...




امين يا اخى احلى مشاركة بجد


----------



## dodo jojo (7 فبراير 2011)

*طب ازاى قال الخطاب بتاعه..وهو فى لندن..بعدين كل القنوات المصريه اكدت انها آشعه..مؤكد آشعه..مشكور نيمو للخبر بس تأكد انه آشعه*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 فبراير 2011)

ممكن سوزان
لكن جمال يهرب ويسيب أبوه !!!!
لو كانوا قالوا العيلة كلها كان ممكن تصدق ، لكن الشاب يهرب ويسيب أبوه العجوز !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2011)

مافيش اى اخبار عنهم انهم داخل البلد 
فعلا لا وجود لهم بداخل مصر 
الله واعلم الحقيقه فين !!! ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2011)

*مبقتش فارقه ​*


----------



## الاسد المرقصي (7 فبراير 2011)

*وجودهم من عدمه مش هيفرق كتير *
*كده كده رب الاسره هيرحل*
*دلوقتي بقي اوبعد كام شهر *
*اهو راحل *​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (7 فبراير 2011)

_انا سمعت الخبر بس اعتقد انه لو صح اكيد بيثبتوا عليهم التهم_
​


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2011)

*الاشاعات كثيرة*
*والارض المصريه خصبه الان*
*لكل الاشاعات*​


----------



## grges monir (8 فبراير 2011)

*فى اخر حديث لمبارك مع اىبى سى القناة الاخبارية الانجليزية صرح مبارك ان جمال موجود فى قصر الرئاسة تحت الحراسة المشددة
هل هذا الكلام صادق ام لا  مازلنا لانعرف الحقيقة*


----------

